# Pokemon Black 2 and White 2 Debut Trailer



## Dynast_Grausherr (Apr 14, 2012)

​



> Opens up with what is likely a scene from the game's intro, featuring the Kyurem alts waking up.
> Seasons are back, as expected. The protags are shown walking through a route.
> Your rival is speaking with some squadron of uniformed guards or grunts in Nimbasa City. Has Team Plasma been replaced?
> The mysterious researcher, Akuroma, meets the protag on some televised stage.
> ...


What do you guys think ?​


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow the games are looking great.
This is quite possibly the best 3rd version for a pokemon game ever.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 14, 2012)

Is this the same region as the original one?  I haven't ever played that one even yet...


----------



## finkmac (Apr 14, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Wow the games are looking great.
> This is quite possibly the best 3rd version for a pokemon game ever.



But it isn't... It's a 3rd and 4th…


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 14, 2012)

finkmac said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow the games are looking great.
> ...


haha... you know what i mean...


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, this is truly a sequel and not a cheapy remastered version like Platinum.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok... looks like it's that time of the year again..... Time for the hype. (Attracts the pokenoobs.) And when the game releases, the site will be flooded with them. XD
Game looks great btw.


----------



## DDTarZan (Apr 14, 2012)

As always, I'm going to play this Pokemon game and I'm going to like it one way or another.

Too bad the male character in this game looks kinda.. meh. At least the girl is more adorable in this one. Ouch, my gender. T.T


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2012)

This is looking superb, so glad they're taking a new direction from the usual third-version business.

So much more stuff for speculation, it's exciting!


----------



## OJClock (Apr 14, 2012)

all my dreams for wacky hairstyles have finally been realized with this pokemon game!


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 14, 2012)

Welp, bout time I got packed up, leavin the 3DS forums nice an early, we all know when that them there game gets released thats the first place they gonna be lookin when it comes to haxs, may be able to get to the Ol EoF bunker in bout a fort night I reckon if I hurry and stay with the trade winds.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 14, 2012)

> What do you guys think ?



I think it's more of the exact same formula, been done to death. They NEED to stop this same thing over and over again, and make a TRULY 3D (ala Zelda viewpoint, with rotatable camera) on a more powerful console. Wii/Wii-U or 3DS.
I know I'm probably one of the few people that think that, but IMO it truly is getting rediculous.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 14, 2012)

Pokemon gets better graphics every game.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 14, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> > What do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally feel it wouldn't be the same if it wasn't sprite based. Colosseum and XD were okay. They were different and managed to actually mix things us a bit, but I rather the 3d type games co-exist with the sprite based ones. 

That being said a sprite based pokemon game with a storyline similar to Colosseum would be welcome, as would a 3D based pokemon game with the traditional 8 badges/elite4 style. They would be nice to try and experiment with but I wouldn't want them to become the norm.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm importing this game.

All hail Japanese DSi


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 14, 2012)

Since no one seems to have mentioned this, does it mean we will have a new Professor replacing Juniper? Why you ask, because we start on a new location now.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2012)

I was more surprised by the part at the end shilling the new Pokemon movie; I had completely forgotten they were still making those.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 14, 2012)

thiefb0ss said:


> Pokemon gets better graphics every game.


The graphics in this one are pretty much the same as in B/W.


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> thiefb0ss said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon gets better graphics every game.
> ...


Pretty much....siiikkkeee. They look awsome, go to Serebii.net and see the nice pics in high quality.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 14, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Since no one seems to have mentioned this, does it mean we will have a new Professor replacing Juniper? Why you ask, because we start on a new location now.


Personally I think it'll be like GSC/HGSS, with Juniper appearing at some parts of the game.

Photos available at Serebii: http://www.serebii.net/black2white2/pics.shtml


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> andy26129 said:
> 
> 
> > Since no one seems to have mentioned this, does it mean we will have a new Professor replacing Juniper? Why you ask, because we start on a new location now.
> ...


That is true. But who will be giving us are double Pokes( Pokemon, Pokedex).


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 14, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > andy26129 said:
> ...


That would be the new prof.

But I wonder how would the people in East Unova survive in... A sky of ICE? Damn I hope it doesn't repeat DP/Pt's Route 216 with that freakin hail.

I wonder what happens to the Elite Four/champion though. Will it be somewhere else? What will N do now? Haha, there are just so many questions boggling me now. 

Also, I don't believe the uniformed people are a new team. Unless its something like Team X VS Team Y like in RSE.


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 14, 2012)

Team Rocket, since the anime will launch a Rocket vs Plama Episode. 50/50 Chance. +Team Rocket has been in past Pokemon Games.


----------



## DDTarZan (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it just me, or does this new professor look kinda sinister? I mean, that's be a killer twist: The professor who helped you begin your journey is the main baddie. Or even vice baddie. Hell, even battling your professor would be an improvement.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 14, 2012)

Designer #1: "We're running out of ideas, the Pokemon in Black and White were the last of what we had."

Designer #2: "Well, how about we...  put more SHIT ON TOP OF THEM?!"

Designer #1: "I dunno, that sounds kinda unimagina-"

Deigner #2: "I already told the higher-ups that's what we were doing, and I told them it was your idea. We're doing what I said. Also, they said you've got 2 weeks to find a new job."


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 14, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> > What do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when they milk a old console.

It will stop eventually.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 14, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > > What do you guys think ?
> ...


Hmmm maybe something like the anime, like ummm.... A combination with Colosseum/XD and Pokepark. You control your Pokemon and do battles with it by moving it around and attack with it like Iron Tail for example in Pokepark.

But I still like how this is gonna be a new story  I am certainly excited! Can't wait! And I agree with you on the 3D based Pokemon game would be cool only if it co-existed with sprite based.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking good, but no matter what they do with pokemon people are still going to try to find something to complain about.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> thiefb0ss said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon gets better graphics every game.
> ...


That's what I saw too -- it looked like exactly the same engine as B&W.

Beware the subliminal allure of clever video editing. 

Not taking anything away, it still has a fresh, exciting look to it. 
But its coming from the artistic side of the game, not the technical.
Overall, more Japanese videogame craziness is always welcome in my book, so bring it on.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I'm importing this game.
> 
> All hail Japanese DSi


I'm pirating it.

All hail the internet


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > thiefb0ss said:
> ...


Its been the same engine since D/P


----------



## benno300 (Apr 14, 2012)

What took my attention was a screenshot of this game where there was a city on the water an it looked the same as the one in r/b/s


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 14, 2012)

the champion of this game will be everyone's hairstylist


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2012)

Towards the end, the narrator says "Keredeo presento". I am guessing you get Keldeo as a present in the movies? lol


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 14, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm importing this game.
> ...


Meh. I'll pirate the English version. 

EDIT:
I dunno how true is this but...



The music is AWESOME.

EDIT AGAIN: Yes, it is legit.



and Black/White Kyurem is UGLY.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2012)

Not ugly, just pixelated as hell.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Not ugly, just pixelated as hell.


Sort of... er... _yeah_...

BTW, Tomorrow's Smash will show gameplay footage:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2012)

I know. i think I have seen enough lol. There wont be that much more added to it.


----------



## tajio (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow love the character designs!

I now have reason to complete the first game.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2012)

The rival looks much better than Cheren in previous gen lol.


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 14, 2012)

By seeing this, I'm glad that Ninty didn't make it another remastered version of it's preceders. (like emerald on ruby and saph). It's a new game, and to be very honest, I'm now hyped as shit. New leaders, new area it seems and the trainer images seem to be animated now as well! So yeah, let it come.. If the translation project begins in june, I'll be there.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely looks great.  This is what Black and White 1 should've been.  They seemed to have put a lot more detail into the atmosphere and ambiance of the game, which is awesome.  I'll probably pick up Pokemon White 2 at launch, as this looks really promising.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 14, 2012)

benno300 said:


> What took my attention was a screenshot of this game where there was a city on the water an it looked the same as the one in r/b/s


And... What is R/B/S supposed to be?


----------



## benno300 (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh hahaha i meant r/s/e don't know where that b came from


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2012)

benno300 said:


> Oh hahaha i meant r/s/e don't know where that b came from


Ummmm, don't you mean D/P/P? I don't recall an ice town in R/S/E 

Also this game looks like they did something right with Black and White. Black and White was nice, but the map was a huge circle, which was really lame. I see the circle is still there, but they did more to it! Either way, the game looks interesting and I am buying it when it comes out.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> benno300 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hahaha i meant r/s/e don't know where that b came from
> ...


He was referring to the town on the water, which reminded him of Pacifidlog Town from R/S/E.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > benno300 said:
> ...


Ohhhh~~~ I totally misread his post, my bad


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2012)

The beautiful part is that B2/W2 will use B/W's code as a basis.
This means a translation of the immediate things like moves, pokémon names, items, abilities and such will be very easy to implement, making the game very playable from the get-go.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 14, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> The beautiful part is that B2/W2 will use B/W's code as a basis.
> This means a translation of the immediate things like moves, pokémon names, items, abilities and such will be very easy to implement, making the game very playable from the get-go.


Dude, that's precisely why the release date for America and Europe is relatively short after the japanese games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > The beautiful part is that B2/W2 will use B/W's code as a basis.
> ...


Of course, I'm talking more about a fan-translation, a rom hack, enabling us to enjoy the game very shortly after the japanese release.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 14, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Wow, this is truly a sequel and not a cheapy remastered version like Platinum.


I liked Platinum.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 14, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


ewww Diamond/Pearl engine sucked, it was slow ass sluggish, graphics sucked. Platinum and HG/SS are probably developed on a similar engine as they both have slight improved graphics and much smoother over d/p. Then Black/white came and totally blew those away in terms of performance and graphics. 

B/W have a much improved engine and I expect b/w 2 to use the same as it's finally perfect on the DS.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Snailface said:
> ...


QFT, the D/P engine was improved for Platinum and pretty much re-used for HG/SS.
Though I read that B/W used a similar engine, but I'm not sure. They were already in development before HG/SS were released, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Snailface said:
> ...


Same engine, but more optimized, the camera was raised for B/W for outdoors.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 14, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


Provide proof please , just fooling around, don't worry. 

The point is d/p engine sucked, improvements had to be made to the current engine and now newer Pokemon games run much smoother on the DS.


----------



## Izzy011 (Apr 14, 2012)

The battle sprites were pretty choppy though


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


For the record, D/P/Pt (and I believe HG/SS) ran at 30 FPS while B/W run at 60(?)


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


Based on records,
B/W overworld 30FPS
B/W menus/short clips 15FPS
B/W battles 60FPS


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 15, 2012)

Pokémon Smash, just a couple of hours ago, had some more reveals for B2/W2, like the intro, starting a new game, and bits of the first town and rival battle.
You can bet Youtube mirrors with some translated notes will be up in no time, the rival music sounds great.


----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2012)

i hope getting Zorua/Zoroark is easier in this game.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> > What do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know every time Pokemon tries something new, the fans bitch and moan about it and the game is never very big. Right now they have something that people want and people enjoy, so this goes under the notion of, "What ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> > What do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shut up. Sprites don't need to go anywhere. They add to the charm. 3D models should only be for the console games.

I find it amusing that the only people that criticise the formula or claim that it needs to be *3D* are those that don't even play it.



The Catboy said:


> *You know every time Pokemon tries something new, the fans bitch and moan about it and the game is never very big.* Right now they have something that people want and people enjoy, so this goes under the notion of, "What ain't broke, don't fix it."


Name one time that happened.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > > What do you guys think ?
> ...


pokemon mystery dungeon


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> pokemon mystery dungeon


That wasn't one of the mainline Pokemon games and it was actually well-recieved.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> so this goes under the notion of, "What ain't broke, don't fix it."


I always thought this "What ain't broke, don't fix it" notion always was complete bullcrap, because even though it isn't broken, it doesn't hurt to improve it.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > pokemon mystery dungeon
> ...


Most people I have talked to hated the game before even trying it. And you asked for an example of a pokemon game, that is a pokemon game


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> hated the game before even trying it


There's the problem.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Your anectodal evidence means nothing. Actual sales do. The Mystery Dungeon games have consistently sold over 2 million. I would say that they're pretty well-received.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


That's only 2 Million, no Pokemon spin-off game does as well as the main games. There for it's evidence that they are not as well received as the main games.




Pingouin7 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > hated the game before even trying it
> ...


I know and they are really fun games too!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> That's only 2 Million, no Pokemon spin-off game does as well as the main games. There for it's evidence that they are not as well received as the main games.


>implying 2 million isn't a lot.

But that brings me back to the point that you ignored in my original post. It isn't one of the mainline games so it doesn't count as _trying something new_.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > That's only 2 Million, no Pokemon spin-off game does as well as the main games. There for it's evidence that they are not as well received as the main games.
> ...


Not as many as the others.
And you are ignoring my point, I was talking about pokemon games, thus any game with pokemon in the title.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


It's like comparing spin-off to mainline to many other games out there, spin-offs rarely beat the mainline games in terms of sales. Many people like the forumular of the mainline games and is well known.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > pokemon mystery dungeon
> ...


Those are actually my favorite Pokemon games. Personally I'd love to see a Pokemon Mystery Dungeon with Pokepark graphics.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Not as many as the others.
> And you are ignoring my point, I was talking about pokemon games, thus any game with pokemon in the title.


Well obviously they aren't going to sell as many as the mainline Pokemon games. The Mystery Dungeon games are not RPGs with battling or trading and thus doesn't have the same appeal to everyone as the main games do. Regardless, they still sold quite well. Significantly better than most games. If a Battlefield game sells 9 million and Call of Duty sells 10 million, does that mean Battlefield wasn't well-received (not the best example) ?

You said that the "the fans bitch and moan about it and the game is never very big" in reference to the Mystery Dungeon games. That simply isn't true.


----------

